# Betta with a pimple?



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I didn't really pay attention much to this much (pictures below, inside yellow box), and my girlfriend keeps saying its a pimple. Its been there for awhile, just didn't think it was serious since he shows no signs of illness.

And... I did a little "googling" and some say its a tumor or something, which scared me a bit.

Anyone happen to know what this could be that is on his right pelvic fin?

Sorry if the last picture is blurry, he happened to move right when I took it.











Housing 
What size is your tank? 10gal
What temperature is your tank? 75
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? not yet
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 6 cories, 4 ghost shrimp, 9 minnows, 2 nertite snails

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? things by hikari
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30~40%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? seachem prime and plant food

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? just that little bubbe
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? no
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? bought from store about almost a year. (assuming 2+ years old)


If you need more pictures, I'll try to get some more
Thank you for time.


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

It could be a tumor, I'm not too sure. I will let others help you. Your tank is on the cool side, Bettas need 78 to 82 Fahrenheit. Also what kind of Cories and Minnows do you have?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Lymphocystis. It's a viral infection. The treatment is to boost the immune system and let it run its course. Something like fresh water vitachem, and/or soaking his food in garlic guard or fresh organic garlic juice (crush the garlic)

You also need to bump the temp into the 78-80F range because he's too cold.

Also I gotta tell you that you're way overstocked.. 16 fish, 4 shrimp and 2 snails in a 10g.. that would be a heavy stock even for 20g. That may be why he's getting sick. also minnows are cold water fish (as in mid 60s to low 70s) and have no business with him.. sorry.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

AlphaBetta1 said:


> It could be a tumor, I'm not too sure. I will let others help you. Your tank is on the cool side, Bettas need 78 to 82 Fahrenheit. Also what kind of Cories and Minnows do you have?


I just gave an estimate of the temp, since it is set at default~. It actually when I looked at it 77 give or take. 
pandas, bronze (i assume), pepper cories, and white cloud minnows





callistra said:


> Lymphocystis. It's a viral infection. The treatment is to boost the immune system and let it run its course. Something like fresh water vitachem, and/or soaking his food in garlic guard or fresh organic garlic juice (crush the garlic)
> 
> You also need to bump the temp into the 78-80F range because he's too cold.
> 
> Also I gotta tell you that you're way overstocked.. 16 fish, 4 shrimp and 2 snails in a 10g.. that would be a heavy stock even for 20g. That may be why he's getting sick. also minnows are cold water fish (as in mid 60s to low 70s) and have no business with him.. sorry.


Thanks for the info on the infection.
I used my last garlic to cook, so I'd have to wait until I get more next week..

I'd say before December, he had this when he was still in his 3-gallon tank with a ghost shrimp, which the temperature was set around 80F~. 

And... I am aware of my overstocked tank. Thanks for your concern. 
I've been told in another thread, and got minnows because of this link

http://www.steelcitybettas.com/tankmatesforbettas.htm

I would have gotten fancy guppies before seeing that link.  Plus, I've been changing the water twice a week, as one member suggested in my other thread.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I cannot be 100% certain that this is what your betta has but I once had a crowntail that had a lump that looked just like that. It was a rare type of tumor called lymphositis (sorry not sure on exact spelling). I took my betta to a fish specialist and was told that this was what it was. Lyphositis does spread and if it reaches the bettas body then it can kill the fish. These lumps will occasionally pop but will reform. My boy started off with a single lump like that and over a month or so it came to look like a bunch of grapes. Anyway I took him to the specialist and he removed it for me, aka he cut it out of his fin with scissors. Okay I know that sounds a bit barbaric but all of it must be removed otherwise it will spread and eventually kill the fish once it reaches the body.

Here is a picture of Tom, You can see the lump on one of his last rays on his anal fin, it is red. Just thought you would like to see it so you may compare it to your bettas pimple/lump. As I say this may not be the same thing but it looks similar to me. I would just leave it alone but keep a close eye on it and if mores pimples do begin to form or the one he has starts to get larger he may need to have it cut out. If this does happen and you have a vet/fish specialist available to you then get them to do it otherwise be very gentle and careful if you decide to do it yourself and make sure you buy a new clean sharp pair of scissors.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Lymphocytis is a viral infection? I was told it was a tumor:-?


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I cannot be 100% certain that this is what your betta has but I once had a crowntail that had a lump that looked just like that. It was a rare type of tumor called lymphositis (sorry not sure on exact spelling). I took my betta to a fish specialist and was told that this was what it was. Lyphositis does spread and if it reaches the bettas body then it can kill the fish. These lumps will occasionally pop but will reform. My boy started off with a single lump like that and over a month or so it came to look like a bunch of grapes. Anyway I took him to the specialist and he removed it for me, aka he cut it out of his fin with scissors. Okay I know that sounds a bit barbaric but all of it must be removed otherwise it will spread and eventually kill the fish once it reaches the body.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your experience.
As much as I would want to take it to a vet/specialist... $$$ stands in the way. I will keep an eye on it until mid-March, when I have a break from school, to see how it goes. Worse comes, I'll do some research on how to "relax" or put him to "rest" for a short period before I remove the thing off, since he does move a lot... And hope he doesn't bleed a lot after removal.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I thought that the specialist would charge me a fortune too but he actually did it for free!!!!! must have realised that I was a broke student I guess so it pays to ask just incase......as for vets probably would charge an arm and a leg lol. Apparently keeping a betta with this condition in a stress free environment and keeping their water really clean can help to so I would give this a go first..... my boy had to be operated on because his condition got so bad so quick! basically I would just see how he goes and if it looks be be getting bad fast do not wait until it is too close to the body before removing it. 

If you do remove it be sure to keep his water really clean so that his cut fin does not get a secondary bacterial infection and give him a 100% water change after you have cut it because the virus could be present in his water so the new cut on his fin could prove another possible site of infection.

Fins do not normally bleed....my boy lost no blood and about a third of his anal fin had to be removed.... as I say only cut it out if really necessary it is not safe to cut too close to the body.

Clove oil can be used to anesthetize your fish while you remove the lump but be extremely careful with dosage rates because too much will literally euthanaise him much like when the vet gives an animal an overdose of anesthetic.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I do not suggest removing it. It should clear on its own after his immune system fights off the virus.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Found a good article about Lymphocystis.

Lymphocystis Disease in Fish 
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa181

Some excerpts:

"_Lymphocystis is spread by fish-to-fish contact or contact with infected tissues.....

Currently, there is no good treatment that will speed up recovery from this disease. Most often, the disease must run its course in an affected fish. Fortunately most cases of lymphocystis in warmwater fish will resolve on their own after a few weeks, as long as husbandry is good (good water quality/chemistry, good nutrition, correct population densities, optimal social groups) and as long as other stressors have been eliminated....

As with other diseases, making sure water quality and husbandry practices as a whole are optimal, being careful with handling, avoiding overcrowding, and reducing or eliminating unnecessary stressors (including parasites) that may result in physical trauma will all help reduce the potential for infection and spread....._


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

So far, my ideal plan is to clean the tank 30~40% twice a week, vacuum all the gravel, hand wash his favorite hiding ornament with hot water, and possibly order vitachem after I make some cash~. 

I most likely will back out on performing my own procedure (life of my buddy vs $$$), but can't say until later.

I am going to try my best to cure him before spring, since allergy season isn't my season.


----------

